# MBTI & Expletives



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

How often do you use profanity, & on what occasions are you most likely to use it? 

Im INFJ, and I don't curse much at all, unless I'm really surprised/afraid/shocked etc. I do think I do a bit more around my very close friends who do (specifically my INTJ bestie who cusses like a sailor). I don't like comedians, for example, who curse through most of their jokes, because it denotes a lack of wit and intelligence to me. 

My ENTJ husband curses even less than me, I think. 

My ENXP mom did quite a bit, and my ISFx dad rarely...usually only when he was working on something. Lol

What about you guys? Is there any correlation between MBTI type & a person being more likely to drop an F bomb?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm an INTJ and have always appreciated how many different ways _fuck_ can be used.

I'd feel pretty lost without it.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

No fucking correlation at all.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I swear a LOT.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I have both a chronic love of expletives and a severely lacking... or even nonexistent, brain-mouth filter.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Rarely. I think they make me sound like a teenager or a ******* or something.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Few words are off limit to me, however I have a reasonable Fe filter which (usually) senses the mood.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on the crowd.

l've never liked to have a speaking style that said more about me than the actual words l was saying. l basically crafted my speech from TV characters because l considered my family to be a questionable influence.

l find it isolating when you get to know a stranger and they drop a ton of F bombs, but my favorite fuck-related word is dickfucker.

l think profanity is best employed in a roast-like fashion.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

INTP - no curses at all. (unless I don't know it's a curse)

My guesses for correlation? Weak to none correlation there.


----------



## j87 (Aug 22, 2013)

I never swear.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I try not to swear when in the company of others, and try to curb talking to myself... so yeah.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

XNTP. I don't always swear, but when I do, it's in anger or to show contempt for something.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't swear a lot, but I lack a filter. If I thought it, I probably said it. If someone's about to step in dog shit, I'll likely yell at them to watch out for the dog shit.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Quantum Knight said:


> XNTP. I don't always swear, but when I do, it's in anger or to show contempt for something.


I swear less when I'm angry. I tend to speak like my mother when I'm angry (RP accent) and I've been told how cold I sound. If I'm still swearing, we're all good.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

ENTP - sparingly


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your input & entertaining my curiosity. <3


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> I swear less when I'm angry. I tend to speak like my mother when I'm angry (RP accent) and I've been told how cold I sound. If I'm still swearing, we're all good.


That's funny, I swear almost exclusively when I am _not angry_. To me, swearing is both often humorous and sometimes descriptive of a strong emotion, but when I am actually angry I feel it can become dangerous and hurtful.

I also have some words I'd really never use derogatorily at all, usually gender-related ones, like these:


* *




Cunt, bitch, whore, gay, ******




I can actually appreciate the humor in such words, but I think I don't feel comfortable using them publicly or around people I don't know well. I'll have to think about this and try to figure out why; I don't usually care when _others_ use them, depending on context.

*wanders off to wonder*


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Revenant said:


> That's funny, I swear almost exclusively when I am _not angry_. To me, swearing is both often humorous and sometimes descriptive of a strong emotion, but when I am actually angry I feel it can become dangerous and hurtful.
> 
> I also have some words I'd really never use derogatorily at all, usually gender-related ones, like these:
> 
> ...


When I'm angry, I choose my words carefully. I want the person to know exactly what they've done and what I think of them and swear words lack the personalized touch that the situation calls for. By the time I reach angry, I am well past swearing. I want to use their intestines for party streamers and I'm considering if they're worth the prison sentence that would come with that.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> When I'm angry, I choose my words carefully. I want the person to know exactly what they've done and what I think of them and swear words lack the personalized touch that the situation calls for. By the time I reach angry, I am well past swearing. I want to use their intestines for party streamers and I'm considering if they're worth the prison sentence that would come with that.


*sends you flowers* Now if I piss you off, you can remember the flowers and not try to use my intestines for streamers! :laughing:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Revenant said:


> *sends you flowers* Now if I piss you off, you can remember the flowers and not try to use my intestines for streamers! :laughing:


LOL! I think about doing things to people and I am impulsive. But to date, I haven't reached the point that someone was worth a prison sentence for hurting. Still, there is some comfort thinking up horribly painful ends to people, on the rare occasion someone really upset me.


----------



## lebon (Jun 7, 2013)

I think TP and FJ types use it in somehow humorous way. 
their Ti helps them say it in a cold, not-giving-a-shit tone, while their Fe just know the right time to say it without sounding offensive (unless they do mean to offend).

FPs and TJs just swear for the heck of it.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I use it for effect. I rarely swear, but when I do, it's to let someone know I'm serious.

Unless I'm with friends, then anything goes 



-ZDD


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't swear anymore, in fact, I am also making an effort to give up sarcasm and mockery. It's simply not good for me to put down my fellow man when I ought to be cheering up and encouraging him/her.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

sarahscriptor said:


> How often do you use profanity, & on what occasions are you most likely to use it?


I don't. On any occasion. But my type doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

holy shit, why should I swear?


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Around people I don't know, I hardly swear at all. Around people I know I swear a lot. Mostly it's for comic affect. When I'm angry I tend to swear less, I feel like too many curses when mad can make you seem well.... too angry.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Calvin said:


> I don't swear anymore, in fact, I am also making an effort to give up sarcasm and mockery. It's simply not good for me to put down my fellow man when I ought to be cheering up and encouraging him/her.


Heeey, swearing _with_ somebody is different to swearing _at_ somebody! :tongue:


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

ESTJ,
I never heard my parents curse in-front of us while growing up ,even sometimes when we used to hear someone using it and try it out just for fun ,we used to get scolded by our parents ,so I think that thing has struck in my mind since then .

I don't curse or use profanity to be honest ,not even in dire cases when I want to expel my frustration out because first of all its against my principles ,secondly I can get my work done without using those words and finally I don't want to cheap my thoughts and language using those words .


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Wait. Does _Bob Saget_ count as coarse language?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Rarely/never. I make sure to only make regular use of silly mock-swears to color my vocabulary in case they were to slip in front of family or at a crowded playground or something. I have no problem with using them though if the situation calls for it.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

If I had to guess. I'd say the types most likely to swear would probably be the EP's, and least likely to swear would probably be the ISJ's.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I swear all the damn time. I think swearing, like using advanced language, adds color and voice to your writing. I won't ever swear when writing an academic paper, but you better fucking believe I swear in other online settings. I mean shit, it's just something I do unconsciously. I will often use the derogatory curse words like "bitch" or "cunt", but it's usually just for effect. 

Here's an example:

Me: "Hey man, so I saw you were talking to that bitch, Suzy Generic today."

Friend: "Yeah, she's pretty cool. Why you care?"

Me: "Just curious. I don't give a fuck you talk to."

I find swearing kind of stupid though--it's paradoxical. I find when I swear I sound more uneducated, but when I use advanced English, and start using semicolons all the time, I sound like a pretentious tool. It's a fine line.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Pendit76 said:


> I swear all the damn time. I think swearing, like using advanced language, adds color and voice to your writing. I won't ever swear when writing an academic paper, but you better fucking believe I swear in other online settings. I mean shit, it's just something I do unconsciously. I will often use the derogatory curse words like "bitch" or "cunt", but it's usually just for effect.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> ...


My mother's side of the family don't swear, my father's side swear constantly. A large chunk of my childhood was spent in the family business, the pub. Only school teachers told me off for swearing. I don't swear a lot, but I swear whenever and wherever I think it. This is why I didn't do well working reception at one point. Luckily, employers find it amusing. It works with a London/RP mix accent.


----------



## Gables (Jan 6, 2012)

Pendit76 said:


> I find swearing kind of stupid though--it's paradoxical. I find when I swear I sound more uneducated, but when I use advanced English, and start using semicolons all the time, I sound like a pretentious tool. It's a fine line.


Yeah, people that don't swear talk like Ned Flanders. Makes me wanna kick em in the kididdlehopper.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Ah, no, I don't curse much. I don't cuss at people, nor do I curse whenever I'm surprised over something. I only ever curse whenever I do something by accident (like hitting my toe, forgetting something important, or dropping something irreparable).


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gables said:


> Yeah, people that don't swear talk like Ned Flanders. Makes me wanna kick em in the kididdlehopper.


Every time I hear of Flanders, I think of former Minnesota Vikings Head Coach Brad Childress, and the phrase "neighborino"


----------



## milliejoy (Sep 21, 2013)

A lot when I get going.


----------



## Tonality (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't use words flippantly. That includes swear words. Words have meaning and casual use weakens them.

I do often wonder what's the point of dropping another f-bomb if the planet is already irradiated. It's not like it's going to do anything now.

However, I don't think I'm somehow superior because I don't use foul language. Sometimes it's amusing to hear others sprinkle some words into their speech. I prefer knowing that if and when I do swear, people take notice - and that is the point of a expletive.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

I am very suspicious of people who don't swear. If I've known somebody for like more than 20 minutes and they haven't sworn yet, then I know that I am simply never going to be friends with them. If I think of everybody I've ever met, I can't think of a single person I like who doesn't swear, but I can think of a few people I dislike who don't swear. I don't think it's related to type though.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

sarahscriptor said:


> How often do you use profanity, & on what occasions are you most likely to use it?
> 
> Im INFJ, and I don't curse much at all, unless I'm really surprised/afraid/shocked etc. I do think I do a bit more around my very close friends who do (specifically my INTJ bestie who cusses like a sailor). I don't like comedians, for example, who curse through most of their jokes, because it denotes a lack of wit and intelligence to me.
> 
> ...


Use it all the time. I'm most likely to use it alone. Most likely not in public, unless I'm incensed. 

I try not to cuss when I'm being clear about something. If I cuss in a serious conversation, I assume the person is on my level and doesn't need my added clarity. 

So I don't cuss when I'm afraid it can be used against me or it will impede the conversation. Also, I don't want to look like an idiot. Although I tend to do that often, anyway.


----------

